
Microsoft to raise some UK prices by up to 22 percent over Brexit - benjyclay
https://www.engadget.com/2016/10/24/microsoft-price-increase-2017/
======
user5994461
> business software pricing will rise by 13 percent and cloud services will
> see a 22 percent increase.

HN title was misleading.

The GBP was high early this year. Then it took 10% hit over time + 10% hit on
the brexit day + 10% recently when some political idiot announced that they'd
proceed with Brexit next year.

As much as I hate pricing changes, and find companies to be quick to adjust
price upward but not downward. I have to admit that there is a bottom price
window that will call for aggressive adjustment from international
buyers/sellers. Maybe it's reached already. People will have to live with the
consequences.

~~~
pjc50
> some political idiot

That was the PM's speech at the conservative party conference. It confirmed
that the UK was going to go for Brexit(no free movement, no single market) not
Brexit(free movement, single market), and therefore lots of firms will have to
relocate large parts of their operations outside the UK. Especially in
financial services.

~~~
user5994461
Then I should replace "idiot" by much worse words.

Firm will not relocate magically. It's simply not possible to get rid of 1000
people and a big building in the blink of an eye.

That would require to hurt the economy and the companies very badly, bringing
down hundreds of thousands of jobs and millions of people along. If the MP
really hinted at that, it's no wonder that the pound took -10% right
afterwards. :(

------
martiuk
Another cynical cash grab using Brexit/Fallen GBP as an excuse. I didn't see
them lower prices when it was at it's highest.

~~~
dbbk
What would be the benefit to Microsoft for lowing their prices purely on an
exchange rate fluctuation?

~~~
Grishnakh
What would be the benefit for them lowering their prices ever? It's not like
they're going to get more customers that way, or have fewer customers with
higher prices. People use MS products pretty much independent of cost. They
could raise their OS prices to 10x the current costs and no one's going to
switch.

